# I need a new gun?



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am in the market for a new 22. Pellet gun. I have a beeman with interchangeable barrels now but the trigger pull is very high. So i would like something with minimal trigger pull and would like to keep it under $250. Any suggestions? Also would like above 800 advertised fps. thanks


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry, dude. No deal. If you want over 800 fps, you're not gonna find it under $250. The highest you'll get is about 685-700, which is more than enough for squirrels and rabbit-sized animals...

Looked around; here's a good deal for you:

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/beeman-SS-1 ... ifle.shtml

650 fps from a break-barrel with consistent velocity is as good as you're gonna get for $200. If you want any higher than that, you'll have to get a precharged pneumatic rifle, which aren't cheap....

Good luck, man...

:sniper:


----------

